# The montecristoroom Herf



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Today was the Herf at the Montecristroom as always its was fantastic!! Tony is the most gracious host.. he served up excellent wings, cold antipasta and the best Calamari from the restaurant next door Al Dente. As always Tony was generous with packages of cigars and unlimited drinks. Today goes down in my bombing history. I was hit from tony,evp,jitsy, nyisles,ek,doogie, yes everyone, its always great time when Tony hosts a herf ---huge thanks to Tony for your hospitality!!


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

nice hits and looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Tony has that place looking good! Wish I was there with you crazy fellas


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like a nice place and a great time


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like some fun


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Tony has that place looking good! Wish I was there with you crazy fellas


Me too!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great and the smoking action was probably comparable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam you guys are living it up!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Whew! Dodged a bullet there... ... 
Was nice meeting the guys...

Mental Note for next time:
When making small weapons fire packages, always pack extra for the guys who "might" show up... 

AK and EVP I am sorry I forgot you guys!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats what is called enjoying yourselves. Look good guys.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a good time. Tony has a very nice looking place.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

i need to hit the next event, Im in ALbany, would love to herf with you guys!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys i had a great time thanks to all the guys that smacked me up and special thanks to tony for his outstanding hospitality


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice pics looks like an awesome time!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> i need to hit the next event, Im in ALbany, would love to herf with you guys!


Me too Ryan...looks like it'd be a blast!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wait wait wait
youve got ps3 in your herfing area (or is that just the camera?)
tell me the address and i'll start walking now
amazing show!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That looked great boys!! I wished that I could also experience that once!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

What a great time, I think the new york herfs started with 4 of us at atlantic and look how much we have grown to its amazing


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

dravensghost said:


> wait wait wait
> youve got ps3 in your herfing area (or is that just the camera?)
> tell me the address and i'll start walking now
> amazing show!


It's actually a Wii. Our members like the Tiger Woods golf and the boxing. It's actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I so enjoy the brothers coming together and enjoying some cigars. Looks like a good time.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the hand to hand combat was awesome.as always thx to Tony for being a great host


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a blast! Nice haul! Good to see you again Joe.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man-that looks sweet--I've got to get upstate for one of Tonys Herfs


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like a fun time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a good time, and some great hits.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Big Time. Smoke on


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like a blast


----------

